# Who remembers? Banana juice



## Viper_SA (16/3/21)

Hi all,

Back in around 2015 there was a banana juice imported from USA that was very popular. It never really tasted like banana to me, but I loved it nonetheless. for the life of me I can't remember the name. It wants to come through, but my memory is just shyte. I know I'd recognise the name if I saw it. Could it be Bombies nana cream? Something like that?

Thanks


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (16/3/21)

Never tried it, but the way the ratings goes on this DIY Recipe, it seems I missed out...



https://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/49573/Bombies+%27nana+cream

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## blujeenz (16/3/21)

Maybe the sadly discontinued Dr Crimmys Banana pudding?


----------



## Viper_SA (16/3/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Never tried it, but the way the ratings goes on this DIY Recipe, it seems I missed out...
> 
> View attachment 225136
> 
> https://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/49573/Bombies+%27nana+cream



This was definitely it yes! I remember the dragonfruit part now. I don't taste strawberry in any juice, lolz so that must have been why it had such a unique taste for me.
Wonder if this juice is still available anywhere. The good old days

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SJY124 (16/3/21)

Viper_SA said:


> This was definitely it yes! I remember the dragonfruit part now. I don't taste strawberry in any juice, lolz so that must have been why it had such a unique taste for me.
> Wonder if this juice is still available anywhere. The good old days


Bombies in the US are closing shop for now at least

Reactions: Informative 3


----------

